# Serrure à garnitures



## silver frog

Bonjour! Est-ce quelqu'un sait comment on appelle une "serrure à garnitures" en italien? 

Voice la phrase original:

_Une *serrure à garniture* est une serrure qui utilise des pièces de métal fixes (les garnitures) dont la disposition doit correspondre au motif du panneton de la clef afin que celle-ci puisse tourner._(Lien)

Ma tradution: 

_Una serratura (?) è una serratura che utilizza dei pezzi di metallo fissi (le/i ???) la cui disposizione deve corrispondere alla forma della lama della chiave perché questa possa girare._

À la lettre, une garniture est "ornamento" en italien, mais dans ce cas-ça "serrature à garnitures" est un terme tecnique et ne n'ai pas touvré aucune confirmation de "serratura a ornamenti". Je pense qu'il doit être un autre mot en italien. 

Merci!


----------



## Corsicum

silver frog said:


> Un autre mot en italien.


Oui, certainement mais je ne l’ai pas trouvé !

Le terme générique équivalent pour _garniture_ est _protezioni_: 
_Garnitures de serrures = Protezioni per serrature_
Mais il ne correspond pas exactement dans ce cas spécifique, je n’ai pas trouvé le terme exact :
Voir ici la terminologie des brevets pour les serrures, cela peut aider pour la recherche du terme précis :
Rechercher _serrure _:
http://www.dagostini.it/hypertrans/PCT5E01B1.php
Des exemples de serrures antiques :
_Bellissima serratura a gorges_
http://www.ferramentatrifiletti.it/index.asp?IDCAT=4812
_Categorie di Serrature antiche_
http://www.ferramentatrifiletti.it/index.asp?IDCAT=4525
 
Ce n’est probablement pas _ornamenti_


----------



## silver frog

Merci pour l'aide, Corsicum. 

Je pense que le terme en italien pour les garnitures soit "guardie".


----------



## Corsicum

silver frog said:


> Je pense que le terme en italien pour les garnitures soit "guardie".


Je ne sais pas et je n’ai toujours rien trouvé, même dans les bases de données brevet ?
Il y a aussi le terme « guarnizioni » mais il est aussi très générique.
Quelques références :
_Una panoramica sui principali modelli di serrature e chiavi, dagli albori ai nostri giorni _
http://www.claudio-ballicu.it/chiavi%20e%20serrature/chiavi%20e%20serrature.htm
_Un catalogue de centaines de serrures :_
http://www.ga-ma.it/
http://www.ga-ma.it/services/eCommerce/ricerca.php


----------



## chlapec

Forse si tratti di una "*serratura a pistoncini*?


----------



## Corsicum

En comparant avec les schémas ci-dessous la terminologie qui semble se rapprocher le plus serait :
_SERRATURA A SCATOLA TIPO VECCHIO_
_Serratura a scatola con buco fisso_
_Serratura a scatola con buco_
_Serratura a scatola_
_Serratura a scatola con mostra fissa _

http://www.inforestauro.org/la-chiave-tra-storia-e-arte/1474-le-antiche-chiavi-la-serratura.html
http://www.inforestauro.org/-tutto-il-mobile-e-tradizione-/1474-le-antiche-chiavi-la-serratura.html?start=4

Pour les produits commerciaux actuels : _Serratura a_ _maniglia con placca _


----------

